# Driving myself insane over Amnio decision...my blood and NT results are



## newaddition

Help me ladies. I am so scared and torn. I had my scan which was good... 2.1 measurement, have my Amnio booked for this Thursday , was sure I was going ahead with it...been googling everything I can find, made hard decision to have the test, got final blood results back today and combined results show 1-3001 for downs and 1-7000 chance for n tube defect. I am 40, my dr said these are fantastic results...based on age they were expecting 1-80 results for downs. I so torn now... What if I go ahead with Amnio and something goes wrong, what if I don't and I am that 1 in 3001. We felt if anything serious was wrong we would not continue the pregnancy due to our family situation. Will I go mad worrying if I don't do the Amnio or do I take these odds.... Please tell me your thoughts. I know I will stress non stop if I don't do the Amnio, but what if I have it and am punished for saying I wouldn't continue if something was wrong and turn out to be that 1-1600 who miscarry from the procedure. Help


----------



## grumpymoo

Oh gosh, you really have to go with your gut instinct (its sooo difficult I know) but I had the same thoughts until I got my bloods back and then felt better about not having the amnio.

Your results are really good results though!


----------



## newaddition

Thanks. This is torture. I really don't know what to do. I feel like I should trust things are good but then the what ifs creep in and I seriously panic. Do you mind sharing your results that helped make your decision clear. I feel my results are good but should they realistically be better?


----------



## klsltsp

I agree with the other poster that you have to do what feels right for you.

I know that with those numbers I'd be having a party!! 

There is a 99.97% chance that your baby will not have downs and a 99.99% chance of not having a n tube defect. I'm not sure that you could have better numbers especially at age 40! 

My OB told me that the chance of miscarriage from the amnio was 1 in 400 for me I even if my numbers are 1 in 250 I won't be doing the amnio but what's right for one person is not necessarily going to be right for another, I think you have to do what feels right to you!

For me I the big decision was that there was no point in doing the amnio unless I was willing to abort, and it seems that you've already discussed and decided on that one. For me I'm also not sure if I could live with myself if something happened to a perfectly healthy baby.

Good luck with your decision!!

BTW I don't have my bloods back yet, should get the first result tomorrow, my NT was 1.0 mm.

Kim


----------



## newaddition

I think I'm worrying way to much. I would also be devastated if I lost a perfectly healthy baby due to Amnio. I also fear having a baby that is really ill or survives for only a short time after birth. It happened to a family member and it was awful to see their pain and suffering of this after carrying the baby and expecting things to be fine.


----------



## Bumpi

on my letter from the lab after the scan and blood test it gave the numbers and then said this was calculated as low risk (i am 37) .. does yours say low risk or high risk ? .. not that i could advise either way as its only a decision you can make .. can you not see a midwife or counsellor to talk it through? .. sending hugs and positive thoughts your way xx


----------



## anniehannie

Hi ya I will be 40 in a few weeks and am currently 20 weeks pregnant. The 12 week scan was fine (fluid was 1.3mm) and my bloods came back low risk. So based on this we decided not to have an amnio.

As others posts have said this is your decision and no one will judge you for your decision. 

Good luck


----------



## Gia7777

Yes, you definitely have to go with your instinct - however after getting my results and I am 40 as well, which were 1 in over 2000 for both downs and a neural tube defect my OB said I would be 10x more likely to have a miscarriage from an amnio then I would having a downs baby or other abnormality (I was told there was a 1:200 chance of miscarriage with an amnio).....just something to think about as your numbers are fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Indigo77

newaddition said:


> Help me ladies. I am so scared and torn. I had my scan which was good... 2.1 measurement, have my Amnio booked for this Thursday , was sure I was going ahead with it...been googling everything I can find, made hard decision to have the test, got final blood results back today and combined results show 1-3001 for downs and 1-7000 chance for n tube defect. I am 40, my dr said these are fantastic results...based on age they were expecting 1-80 results for downs. I so torn now... What if I go ahead with Amnio and something goes wrong, what if I don't and I am that 1 in 3001. We felt if anything serious was wrong we would not continue the pregnancy due to our family situation. Will I go mad worrying if I don't do the Amnio or do I take these odds.... Please tell me your thoughts. I know I will stress non stop if I don't do the Amnio, but what if I have it and am punished for saying I wouldn't continue if something was wrong and turn out to be that 1-1600 who miscarry from the procedure. Help

OMG - Those are excellent results! I would not risk it, but I had a very bad CVS experience, so my views on this may be skewed ATM.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was 43 when I conceived (now 44, will hopefully deliver next month!) and my OH and I discussed the various tests. At 12wk, my bloods/NT came back for 1/162 for downs and 1/955 for others (1/27 downs for age and 1/40 for age) and cvs was 1/100 for mc, so we said that we would wait for the 16wk scan, which came back as good, we again decided to wait until 20wk scan and my risk lowered, based on detailed anomaly scan/heart to 1/300 for downs. We discussed with our ob/gyn that if anything worrying appeared, then we would do the amnio and so far, every scan has been perfect. Our consultant (we went private) is extremely well-skilled and she has measured everything, e.g. nasal bone, face, femur, heart, hands, feet, etc., and I do trust her judgement. 

That said, as with any mother-to-be I won't be relaxed until baby is safely in my arms....

best wishes


----------



## newaddition

Thanks so much ladies, I'm so back and forth on this decision. I appreciate all your words and thoughts so very much. Hopefully I will be able to make a decision I feel good about. I have two more days to drive myself mad with this, wish me luck.


----------



## Garnet

I had a amnio done only cause my blood test came up 1/10 and my 16 wk scan had soft markers and if l had your results there is no way I would have an amnio. Good luk with your decision. :flower:


----------



## Animaniacs

It's a hard decision, but I probably wouldn't risk the amnio with your results. Those are very good numbers; I've read many worse numbers for ladies younger than you on the first/second trimester threads. Good luck!


----------



## Bats11

Your bloods are really good, so i really dont think the amnio would be necessary.

All the very best & know in your heart that you will make the right decision.


----------



## PoodleMommy

Wow, that is so low-risk -- I declined amnio even though I was 1/88 for Down's syndrome, so there's definitely no WAY I'd risk amnio for fantastic numbers like yours! (BTW, the real risk of amnio is pre-term labor... there is NO WAY I'd risk that especially when there is every likelihood for a perfectly healthy baby!)


----------



## Sunshine12

Did you go ahead with it hun? Hope you are ok. x


----------



## TinyToon

I was given 1:75 of DS (I'm 38 with 8yr old daughter). The nuchal fold was 2.1 but the PaPPa level was slightly higher than it should of been. After much deliberation we decided against a CVS (because of bleeding b4 12 weeks) and an amnio due to a previous miscarriage. Our 20 wk scan was very clear so everything was checked and found to be normal including nasal bone, but our hospital doesn't appear to use 'soft markers', but that said the scan was very positive and the lady doing it seemed surprised I'd been classed as high risk.

We won't know for definate until he/she arrives on Feb 23rd. Most of the time I forget about DS and other days I remember its still something we've got to face. Whatever happens now he/she has a big sister who's getting very excited and parents who will love it unconditionally. 
:hugs:


----------



## Havmercy

I'd move Heaven and hell for your results! My our baby tested 1.0 but my blood test ws 1/4000 for trisomies and 1/16 for downs. We are having an amnio next month. I'm really worried, and it's hard to enjoy this pregnancy. We were ttc for 2 years before we got pregnant, so I spent the entire first trimester paranoid about miscarriage. I know we couldn't raise a baby with downs. I'm hoping for much better results next month. The waiting is agony. I never thought we would even be faced with a decison like this since there is no family history of any brith defects. There is a higher chance I would have a downs child than a miscarraige, so we are proceeding with the test. I've read so many mixed reveiws about the nuchal test, I'm hoping and praying our results improve after amnio.


----------



## newaddition

I didn't have the amnio afterwards. After my 20 week scan my odds went to 1-6200 and I also had a karotype test which came back normal. I feel like I have to trust that things are ok. My scan didn't show any concerns. Now I just have to work on putting my mind to rest and enjoy waiting for little man to arrive. Good luck ladies. Thanks for the words of support and encouragement.


----------

